# Consola Behringer UB2442 FX-PRO no funciona correctamente



## Salvador (Oct 17, 2009)

Hola a todos de ante mano les agradesco su respuesta mi problema es el siguiente tengo una consola Behringer Eurorack UB2442 FX-PRO de diez entradas canon y unas 14 de Plug.
A veces el volumen de un mirofono o angun instrumento conectado al plug se baja de rrepente. Lo curioso es que saco el conector le doy un soplido digamos que es conector canon, lo saco y meto varias veces y se vuelve a activar el canal.
Lo peor de todo es que no se sabe que canal es el que se va a poner asi parece que los malditos se turnaran si no es uno es el otro ya estoy algo fastidiado con esa consola.
Les agradeceria mucho si alguien tuviera alguna idea de la falla, Ah he sacado los condensadores de dos canales cada canal tiene seis condensadores electroliticos pense que eran esos pero nada sigue igual y ademas la placa es de doble cara.


----------



## AZ81 (Oct 19, 2009)

Podría se un soldadura falsa, revisalas.
Antonio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2009)

Eso que cuentas me suena a conectores de mala calidad.


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 19, 2009)

hola. Las berhinger no se caracterizan como buenas por dos motivos: 
1 tienen muy mala calidad de conectores principalmente las fabricadas en el ultimo año
2 generalmente caen en taller por problemas en la fuente cuando esta es externa.

prueba abrirla, y revisa los conectores en cuestion generalmente se resuelve de ahi

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## carlos zamora (Feb 24, 2014)

Tengo un problema parecido con una MX3242X, pero con el procesador de efectos, anda cuando quiere, y cuando se engancha y se corta de improviso, sopla como un demonio, uds piensan que sea la fuente externa? hace lo mismo cuando le conecto un procesador a ese canal, a veces anda, otras no, y sopla.


----------



## MAGS (Mar 3, 2015)

Estimado colega, tengo una mixer como la tuya(UB2442FXPRO) y también he notado que cuando están trabajando como que baja la potencia que entrega al amplificador, da la sensación como que un parlante fallará o un driver porque es un sonido como sin agudos, en fin, creo que se debe de tratar de un daño de fabrica, porque tengo una UB2222FXPRO que pasada la garantía también falló y el problema que está ultima presenta es con los efectos, mete un ruido como el de un trueno o como un avión cuando pasa. Creo que no volveré a comprar Behringer porque ya no es la misma calidad.
Saludos


----------



## carlos zamora (Mar 3, 2015)

MAGS dijo:


> Estimado colega, tengo una mixer como la tuya(UB2442FXPRO) y también he notado que cuando están trabajando como que baja la potencia que entrega al amplificador, da la sensación como que un parlante fallará o un driver porque es un sonido como sin agudos, en fin, creo que se debe de tratar de un daño de fabrica, porque tengo una UB2222FXPRO que pasada la garantía también falló y el problema que está ultima presenta es con los efectos, mete un ruido como el de un trueno o como un avión cuando pasa. Creo que no volveré a comprar Behringer porque ya no es la misma calidad.
> Saludos


 
me pasa lo mismo, parece un avión a chorro que pasa cerca de una fábrica textil, y uno dentro jajajajajajaja no me da realmente abrirla para ver el problema, cuando realmente vea que la precise, le meto mano.


----------



## marcelo263 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hola a todos tengo la misma consola y con un problema similar hace 3 meses que la compre, quizas anda bien un fin de semana pero al otro ya empieza con ruido se ve que es una partida defectuosa no cabe dudas


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2016)

La mayoria de los equipos de esa marca, tiene fallas de ese tipo, asi intermitentes, y son causadas por falsos contactos, las soldaduras de esa marca dejan , lejos, mucho que desear!


----------



## capitanp (Feb 14, 2016)

fuente +/-15V 
Potes VCA sucios


----------

